# Car wont stop beeping



## Tadoudie (Nov 23, 2019)

Just bought a 2000 jetta and drove around all day with no issues and after about 13 hours it started dinging and wont stop, it has 2 different chimes that it flicks through and its really annoying I dont know why its happening but it's like I have my ebrake on but it's all the way down and not on in the slightest


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

I would consider the battery. If it’s near the end, it may do strange things. I didn’t know Jetta’s came with a 2.8L v6.


----------

